# spacers/washers.. for 130mm hub to fit in a 135mm rear frame.



## taikuodo (Aug 7, 2006)

Are spacers and washers ok to use to put a smaller hub into a larger rear frame? 

This is my cool cheap road bike that uses a 7 speed joytech mtb hub in the rear with 135mm spacing. I found some really cheap wheels on CL, 9/10 speed 130mm. This would drop 1-2 pounds off my bike, so is using spacers ok? And where would you buy these spacers that would perfectly fit on the hub?

thanks in advance.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

The axle won't be long enough. I don't know what hubs are on the wheels you are looking at, but you either a longer axle or a different endcap depending on the hub design. The rear wheel will also need to be recentered.

-Eric


----------



## taikuodo (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok, the axle definately isn't long enough. is there an easy way to switch out the axles or endcaps? One of the rear wheels uses Dura Ace hubs, and the other ones are Mavic hubs

(Mavic Open pro with Dura Ace, and the other is a Ksyrium Elite with Mavic hubs)


EDIT: I think i need a longer locknut or whatever its called. These road wheels are much higher end than what I am used to(mtb wheels)..

The QR Axle is long enough, but the thing the QR dropout actually sits on (not the qr axle right?) is not long enough. I think its called an "Overlocknut" or something to that effect.

EDIT2: I just realized that QR axles and the hub axle is not the same thing. 

Where to buy axles for these hubs? And I suppose Ill need special spacers for them?


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

What frame is it? Is it steel?

You may just be able to stick it in and clamp down the extra 5mm.
Surly or Soma make a steel frame that has 132.5mm spacing to accomodate 130 and 135mm hubs.


----------



## taikuodo (Aug 7, 2006)

nope, its aluminum. 
I think I need to buy a rear hub axle thats longer (140 or 150mm, to be safe than sorry).
What else would I need?


----------



## taikuodo (Aug 7, 2006)

Just an update: The rear hub on the Dura Ace is 7700 series, I will try to take pictures of the other Mavic hub, but its like the standard ones that go with Ksyrium Elites (low end Ksyrium).

It doesn't seem like the standard axle is the same thing used by these hubs.


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

Bring the wheel to your LBS. They will have or can order the parts. The extra width should be added to the cassette side, requiring the wheel to be redished. This is a side benefit of your conversion - adding strength to the rear wheel.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

taikuodo said:


> Just an update: The rear hub on the Dura Ace is 7700 series, I will try to take pictures of the other Mavic hub, but its like the standard ones that go with Ksyrium Elites (low end Ksyrium).
> 
> It doesn't seem like the standard axle is the same thing used by these hubs.


I converted a 7700 to 135mm with an XTR rear axle. That and a spacer will work. The XTR is titanium so it's a little lighter to boot;-)

-Eric


----------



## taikuodo (Aug 7, 2006)

I was thinking of that, but how much would that cost? I'm trying to save as much money as I can (no job, high school).

I have a solid axle in my original rear wheel, will that fit in the 7700?

PS. Im not sure if i still need to redish. Im going to be running it with an SS kit. (the stock wheel was a threaded freewheel so the SS kit wasn't compatible.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

taikuodo said:


> I was thinking of that, but how much would that cost? I'm trying to save as much money as I can (no job, high school).
> 
> I have a solid axle in my original rear wheel, will that fit in the 7700?
> 
> PS. Im not sure if i still need to redish. Im going to be running it with an SS kit. (the stock wheel was a threaded freewheel so the SS kit wasn't compatible.


If you have a wheel that takes a threaded freewheel, just get a BMX (SS) freewheel, screw it on and ride. - TF


----------



## taikuodo (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah, but this weinmann/joytech wheel is like 2000g while this Dura Ace/Mavic Open Pro is like 1000 g 

so....

it should be able to take standard axles? I have several 135mm axles in my old beat up wheels.


----------

